# Anyone know how to prepare/cook stingray?



## LibertyCall

According to the book Sportfish of the Gulf of Mexico, stingray is very good and tastes like scallops. I had never considered eating them before, but I want to give it a try. Any advice?

Doug


----------



## reelfinatical

Here's a thread from a little whileback about eating stingray: http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic110850-14-1.aspx#bm118446


----------



## LibertyCall

Thanks for the gouge....next one I catch is going to be a test.

Doug


----------



## monsterflat

skate is much better but sting ray is good with a little flour and pan frying action (just a little oil). When the fish is close to done, throw in a handful of capers, some VERY thin sliced lemons, and a little spoon of butter. This fish will overcook easily so don't let it go to long in the pan. I served it with a small salad at my restaurant. Put some fine chopped bacon, shallots, good quality balsamic, and good quality extra virgin O.O. Pan fried fingerling potatoes go good with this fish too.


----------



## Chris Couture

http://www.corpusfishing.com/ray.htm


----------



## SandyKeys

> *LibertyCall (7/6/2008)*According to the book Sportfish of the Gulf of Mexico, stingray is very good and tastes like scallops. I had never considered eating them before, but I want to give it a try. Any advice?
> 
> Doug


Doug... look at the end of the thread on my Pompano, under Inshore Reports, Drew put up how he prepared the ray I couaght that day.


----------

